# Pelagic Pangas: Resin Infused



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

A buddy of mine is starting to build Pangas which in it's own right is not overly unique. What is very unique is the is the ONLY resin infused Panga on the market that I'm aware of. Yes, a shameless plug for my buddy but I know a lot of folks here like Pangas. 

His FB page: http://www.facebook.com/andyharris76/

Boat's a BEAST at 26'. He's also going to be producing 19's. Extremely likely that I'll have him build me a 26 soon :thumbsup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to the FB page. That 19 is nice looking little ride.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

NoMoSurf said:


> I went to the FB page. That 19 is nice looking little ride.


Yep, both the 19 and the 26 are sure to be a real hit. SUPER fuel efficient hulls and extremely seaworthy.

He's just starting up and for I'd think the first several months be passing along some savings to buyers. Well, I would be anyway LOL.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I wish that I could afford one. I've been a fan for far longer than they have been "the cool thing to have".


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking hull. Does he have any kind of a build video, maybe some specs on the hull?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Nice looking hull. Does he have any kind of a build video, maybe some specs on the hull?


I sent him a text, I'll post back with what info I get from him. Here's a pic of a completed 19'. While I don't know the numbers on the 19 etc., I'm sure it will be extremely affordable as well as the 26. He's working hard to make a good name for himself and his business. Straight shooter and no nonsense. He can add pretty much any seating or console styles you could want. And the t-tops are really affordable, I know they're under $1500 for sure and it's a good top, not garbage.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's the mold on the 26.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are a few of a completed 19.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

And the infusion process on the 26, same on the 19.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Where's he out of?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

JoeZ said:


> Where's he out of?


Ft Pierce, according to the Facebook link


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Boats are built in Ft. Pierce, he's based out of the Key West area and can get these delivered pretty much anywhere in the state and over into LA.


----------

